# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Phú Quốc như tôi thấy... - Du lịch Phú Quốc

## hangnt

*Cứ định sẽ đến Phú Quốc vào một thời điểm nào đó thật đặc biệt, nhưng rồi chỉ một cú điện thoại của bạn thế là đi! Vỏn vẹn bốn ngày cho một trải nghiệm tươi mới, để rồi đến lúc rời xa đã nôn nao ngày trở lại...*



Biển xanh cát trắng Phú Quốc - Ảnh: Wikipedia
*Ngày đầu tiên: nắng vàng, biển xanh và ly trà quế*

Cái nắng ở Phú Quốc mềm và nhẹ, óng ả vàng nhưng không gay gắt khiến cảm giác nao nao còn vương vất khi bước khỏi máy bay tan biến nhanh chóng. Dọc con đường về khu nghỉ dưỡng Chen Sea, những bóng cây xanh trải dài miên man... Đi trong vùng nắng, đột ngột đặt chân đến một miền xanh ngút ngàn với cơ man cỏ cây, hoa lá, sắc trời hòa quyện sắc nước mênh mang ở Chen Sea, chúng tôi không khỏi ngỡ ngàng.

Phú Quốc hiện diện ngay ở chốn này, trọn vẹn như hình dung của tôi trước đó. Cô nhân viên lễ tân có nụ cười “tỏa nắng” ân cần mời chúng tôi vào phòng khách nghỉ ngơi trong lúc chờ nhận phòng. Phòng tiếp đón hướng ra biển, gió ùa vào mát rượi và thơm tho hương nắng. Nhấp môi vào ly trà, ấy là đoán vậy khi nhìn màu nước, ngay lập tức lan tỏa vào mũi, vào mắt, vào họng một thứ mùi hương quyến rũ, quen thuộc mà mới lạ vô cùng.

Mùi quế đan cài mùi sả, rất nhẹ, rất thơm, sóng sánh trong làn nước trà với mật ong làm mê đắm cả những kẻ đã mê rồi vị trà truyền thống... Trải nghiệm đầu tiên ở Phú Quốc là đây, và cứ day dứt mãi trong tôi những ngày sau đó tới cả lúc trở về...



Hòn Đầm Trong - Ảnh: Wikipedia
*Ngày thứ hai: những góc biển xôn xao*

Tôi háo hức đợi chờ bình minh đầu tiên ở Phú Quốc sau một giấc ngủ sâu trong căn phòng hướng ra biển ấm hơi gỗ nhưng lộng gió mỗi khi mở cửa, tung rèm... Thật tiếc (hay may mắn) đó là một bình minh vắng bóng mặt trời. Trời lất phất mưa, biển sớm mang màu xam xám hơi trầm lắng nhưng vẫn cồn cào những con sóng tung bọt trắng xóa...

Tôi lang thang dọc triền biển, lần tìm đến những bãi muống biển xanh biếc, trèo lên cả những mỏm đá cao để mắt mình thỏa sức kiếm tìm những góc cảnh xa xôi và khác biệt nhất của Phú Quốc một sớm mưa. Sục chân thật sâu vào làn cát mịn, thấy hơi ấm lan tỏa và một cảm giác dễ chịu cứ len lỏi không chịu rời xa.

Tôi lục tìm trong trí nhớ những góc biển mưa mình từng có ở Đồ Sơn, Sầm Sơn, Long Hải, Mũi Né... và nhận ra góc biển mưa này, ở nơi này có nét gì đó mộc mạc và mơ màng biết mấy. Về hiên nhà, lắng nghe lóc tóc những đọt mưa, tự pha cho mình một tách cà phê nóng, duỗi dài chân trên sàn và ngắm mưa Phú Quốc từ một góc khác. Biển thu hẹp dần nhưng những xúc cảm lại trải ra mênh mang...

Một góc biển khác tôi tình cờ phát hiện được - Biển Dương, không xa nơi tôi ở là mấy. Đó là một quán ăn bình dân sát biển, ẩn mình dưới um tùm cây. Có gì đâu những món ăn quen ở vùng biển nào cũng có: mực nướng muối ớt, món canh cá bớp chua chua cay cay và đĩa nước mắm đặc sản Phú Quốc “đâm” thật nhiều ớt...

Gương mặt hồn hậu và giọng nói hơi pha chất Bắc của ông chủ quán có lẽ khiến những khách xa tìm đến Biển Dương đều thấy gần gụi, và người ta thậm chí chẳng còn thắc mắc về cái tên Biển Dương nghe êm đến lạ. Biển trong biển, biển giữa biển, những góc nhỏ này còn mãi xôn xao trong tôi...



Du khách nước ngoài khám phá Phú Quốc bằng xe đạp - Ảnh: Ron Dahlquist
*Ngày thứ ba, thứ tư: đi, ngắm và... bắt đầu nhung nhớ*

Tôi đã đi khá nhiều ở thị trấn Dương Đông, rong ruổi từ vườn hồ tiêu đến xưởng làm nước mắm, từ trại nuôi cấy ngọc trai đến nơi bán rượu sim, từ làng chài Hàm Ninh đến chợ đêm Dinh Cậu...

Dành nguyên cả buổi sáng cho Bảo tàng Cội Nguồn, nơi trưng bày những hiện vật về rừng, biển của Phú Quốc, say mê nghe giọng nói hiền ấm của cô hướng dẫn viên quê gốc Đà Nẵng lặn lội vào Phú Quốc lập nghiệp, chúng tôi đã khám phá thêm nhiều điều về lịch sử và truyền thống của mảnh đất không chỉ có biển trời xanh vời vợi này. Có rất nhiều điều hấp dẫn ở nơi đây mà những truyền thuyết dường như càng phủ thêm sắc màu lung linh cho Phú Quốc.

Nếu không có những biển chỉ dẫn vào resort này, khu sinh thái nọ hẳn người ta không coi Phú Quốc là địa điểm du lịch. Đó thuần nhiên là một chốn để người ta tìm đến, sống thảnh thơi và tận hưởng khí trời, hương gió, vị biển... Nét hồn hậu, chân phương tỏa ra từ những gương mặt người dân miền biển, từ những quán hàng ven đường, từ những nẻo đường đất đỏ bụi mờ...

*Những ngày cuối cùng ở Phú Quốc chớm đến, cũng là lúc trong tôi dâng lên một niềm nhớ.*

Tôi nhớ buổi tối xuống bar một mình, gọi một ly trà quế, như ngày đầu tiên, ngồi lặng nghe nhạc. Tôi nhớ tô cháo đậu đen ở làng chài Hàm Ninh ngọt ngào vị cốt dừa và đậm đà vị cá nhâm. Tôi nhớ những thảm cỏ xanh mướt, những bụi cây râm bụt đỏ hoa, những giậu bìm bìm đan cùng đỗ quyên xanh tím, nhớ cả những âm thanh của sóng, của mưa, của gió và tiếng bước chân lộc cộc trên con đường lát gỗ...

Người ta nói dăm ngày ở Phú Quốc cũng chỉ mới là khởi đầu cho một trải nghiệm tuyệt vời, quả nhiên không sai. Mới chỉ là khởi đầu nhưng nỗi nhớ chừng đã đậm sâu và da diết lắm, Phú Quốc...



Một góc làng chài Hàm Ninh - Ảnh: Stephen Bures



Chợ ẩm thực đêm ở Dương Đông - Ảnh: Stephen Bures




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------


## lunas2

du lich phú quốc bằng xe đạp...thick

----------

